# Monifieth Golf Club



## VinnyRM (Jun 29, 2011)

Played here last week 24/6. First impressions...not good, there are NO signs at all to explain where to go, yes there's a starters hut, but we still owed a green fee.
We expected to pay in the pro shop, as the email confirming booking hadn't stated ANY instructions whatsoever.
We went to the pro shop after 2 lady members directed us there....locked up...took dog a walk allegedly.
there are 3 clubhouses that share the course, one of the ladies, who by now was somewhat embarrassed pointed out tht the club flying the flag was the "club of the day"and would be open for drinks etc.
This was not the case...all locked up, repeated knocking brought a cleaner to the door, who stated no one else was there! So much for the prospect of a drink/bite to eat.
On to the starters hut it was then...the lady there was very polite, and took the remaining Â£55 green fee...yes Â£55! One of the ladies asked what we had paid, and when I told her she was astonished...which makes me think the visitors price is highly inflated, which I now, having played the course think the same.
The course is okay, maybe the initial problems made us hyper critical, but in my opinion it was a course I wouldn't expect to pay anymore than Â£30 for tops,it was okay, but not memorable in any way.
On completion of our round we asked to see the secretary, we voiced our complaint, she agreed with what i told her about lack of services etc, she even checked the e mails I had been sent, and yes, she agreed, they didn't contain any instructions re arrival etc, having agreed with me that things could have been better, weren't up to scratch ...all we got was an apology...no offer of refund etc..oh a drink in the clubhouse, nothing more.
To say we were disappointed is an understatement, both me and my mate have played extensively in the States, and Customer Service over there is an actual degree course at Uni etc...and they do take complaints seriously, they know saying sorry simply doesn't cut it.
I voiced a concern at a course in Arizona and was immediately reimbursed my FULL green fee, no real issue at all.
I always say its not the problem, it's how it is dealt with, and i would not be here writing what i would agree is a negative review if we had been treat fairly, especially when the secretary actually agreed my complaint was valid, that I couldn't understand at all!
I'm not trying to put people off going to this course, simply stating my own experience, and also the genuine belief that the green fee for one round is WAY too high


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 30, 2011)

i have played this course numerous times and its a course i like ,it can be slow going around and yes there aren't many signs but after going to the pro shop i would have went to the starters hut.

i agree Â£55 is a bit steep but its the going rate for courses in this area i think you were being over critical and a bit of a chancer looking for a free round if you've done it before,just my thoughts on your negative review,of which you never mentioned the course once.


----------



## bernix (Jul 1, 2011)

I have never been more heartily welcome at any golfclub than at Monifieth. That was back in 2008 so maybe the secretary and/or the pro who was very friendly and helpful explaining us the course and offering advise, has changed since then.


----------



## HRC99 (Jul 2, 2011)

Disappointed to read that.

I played there a few years back and we had a great welcome and I thought the course was top notch.


----------



## thecraw (Jul 3, 2011)

Interesting read. I've never played Monifieth but always fancied it.

Montrose Medal is another I fancy playing and I'm sure a forum member on here said about 2 years ago he would arrange a game!!!!

Not pointing any elbows at you Mr Kemlo, honest mate!


----------



## VinnyRM (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Steve, read your reply, and I get your point about not mentioning the course...I think if you look I said it was not memorable in any way...hence I didn't feel inclined to write anything else about  it.
As for the chancer remark...again I understand your use of this, but it makes me feel that you say it merely because we have become conditioned in the UK to accept mealy mouthed platitudes as apologies..not just in golf..   no one is willing to say..."Yes you're right, we messed it up..here's a refund/gift..whatever.. as a gesture", and the reason they don't is because we take it...thats' why I mentioned the comparison to the USA, where complaints are dealt with quickly, effectively, and MOST importantly, to the customers satisfaction.
I left Monifieth with an overall disappointed feeling, not just in the golf, but in the usual manner our complaint had basically been ignored..there's no doubt the course does invigorate some visitors, but myself and my mate were left somewhat flat with the entire experience.
I have replied because although I am able to see your view, and I truthfully respect your opinion, to be called a chancer for expecting more made me feel the need to explain myself further....Keep golfing...maybe the golf gods will grow to love us or tire of our constant attendance and bestow some magic ..just once!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 7, 2011)

I played it today and i couln't have been made more welcome.

The starter even leant me his putter as i forgot mine and suggested i play off the whites.
I thought it was a lovely course a would def play it again, heathland with a nice mix of holes, and as for no signs where to go it was fairly straight forward.

Crawford if you want to arrange something for there i would def be up for that.


----------



## Grumps (Jul 7, 2011)

Crawford if you want to arrange something for there i would def be up for that.
		
Click to expand...

 seems he has been elected as the outings convener so add me to the list too please


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 15, 2011)

Played here today the greens were the best i've played on all year fast and true,guy at the starters box was very friendly and the sausage baguette and chips in the Grange club were spot,one of the best conditioned courses i've played ina long time it was that good.


----------



## geejayboy28 (Sep 27, 2011)

Just noticed this thread.

Played there back in July and had a great day and round.
Might be a bit biased because I was a member of the Grange Club (Grange & Dundee Club when I was there back in the seventies)

I try to get a game there at least once a year around about the 29th July to mark the anniversary of the last game I played there with my father before he passed away back in 1999.

Didnt use the clubhouse facilities this time so I cant comment on them. But I know I will be back next July, so if anyone wants to meet up for a game, just let me know nearer the time.


----------

